# Let's see YOUR horse related injuries!



## MangoRoX87

Okay, so I have to completely rewrite this because Horseforum doesn't think I am intelligent. And I probably just spelled that wrong, so they are probably right haha.

This is the thread to show off injuries you've gotten while riding, working, or just doing horse involved things. Show off your casts, shiners, scars, etc!
I'll start off with mine.

I was shooing my two year old out of the barn, where he knows better than to be. I walked up to his shoulder, smacked him (it wasn't like some hard freaking slap, just a "move boy!" smack haha) and got out of his way so he could turn and get out. He had other plans, and nailed me right in the head. Thankfully I put my arms up and blocked some of it, but still got hit pretty hard. For a tiny horse, he can kick prrretty dang hard. I went to the ER, then came home two hours later with no pain meds or anything. The doctors must have wanted me to suffer.

This goes to show how easily we can let our guard down around horses and make stupid mistakes, not ever thinking twice about it.
Here are pictures. The first one is from the night it happened, then the rest are pictures from the mornings and evenings of the preceding days. Don't laugh at the faces, I was keeping my spirit up while being locked in the house for like a week XD


----------



## Endiku

oh WOW. That's a nasty one! I'm really suprised that they didn't keep you for observations with a knot like that... did your eye recover all the way? 

I don't really have pictures...plenty of nice scars from wire, bites from Sour (my three year old) and a slightly deformed knee from a kick one of the colts delivered x] nothing to be too proud of!


----------



## lovemarcy

omg that looks terrible! i hope you've fully recovered! i dont have any pictures, but a couple of weeks ago as I was bringing in horses for breakfast, one got impatient and shoved the gate with his nose, i was on the other side of it trying to get it open and it bounced right into my face- i had a nice bruise across the bridge of my nose!


----------



## Carleen

Ouch! That looks horrible! Love your spirit though, lol!


----------



## Jessskater

That looks soo painful!!! D:


----------



## churumbeque

That horse would have got a big spankin


----------



## tinyliny

Looks like you had your Halloween costume all reeady to go! That is horrible.
I think that it's common to not give pain meds with any head injury to not mask anything. Also, since the injury is to brain neurons, and pain meds affect such, might not want to complicate what your brain is already dealing with. However, odd that they did not observe you overnight.

I bet your insurance had something to do with that. Those slimey . . . .


----------



## mysticalhorse

Mystic has kicked me in the butt twice when she was being playful....she learned real quick after the 2nd time I dont play that way. ( no pics of my hiney, lol) 

Spyder decided one day when I was checking her hooves for rocks that she was done and flipped so fast she brusied my upper arm then kicked the fire out of me. I had awesome black bruises on each thigh for 3 weeks! She stopped 10 yards away looking at me like what are you gonna do about it? She found out real quick! I kicked her back then ran her around the yard! She kept trying to face me but ummmm I was mad! Then when we settled down I asked for that hoof again! Crazy arab of mine!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jfisher256

OMG! That looks so painful, did that take forever to heal, I'm guessing?

A few weeks ago I was trying out a 16.1hh Thoroughbred mare, although she looks a lot bigger than 16.1hh. I got on her and she picked it up at the walk a bit and started bopping her head a little bit and the owner was just like "Ah she's just being a show off now!" I thought nothing of it, and wanted to trot her after getting used to being on her for a few minutes at the walk. I picked up a trot and she just had different plans. Took me to a full-fledged gallop that I wasn't ready for and next thing I knew she stopped short, I went flying, hit my head on the wall, then landed on the ground on my lower back, where I had a lumbar spinal fracture. Stinkin' horse! Needless to say, I have not ridden her again after that. But the owner is really pushing towards her instead of the Dutch WB. But I want the WB! I just had really bad bruising for a while and couldn't walk right after that. I was still in school too, my last couple half days actually.

I actually sustained my spinal fracture when I was just trotting like a year ago, I was posting in the trot and they say I was actually born with the bones in that area (that was affected) seperated from each other, and the fracture didn't come on for a good while.

I'll try to find a picture of me with the back brace on while I was in the middle of a lease.


----------



## jfisher256

Sorry, double post. But here's a picture while I was walking my leased horse. You can't see the back brace part, but I had a leg piece to limit my leg mobility.


----------



## serafina

Mango - HOLY CRAP! That looks like one heck of an injury! I am impressed. I admit, I kept busting out laughing when I was looking at your pics, those faces you were making are hilarious... I'd laugh, and then feel guilty about laughing, then look at another pic and laugh, then feel guilty... rinse, lather, repeat. I hope everything healed up OK!

Jfisher - no kidding. If *I* had a horse that would take off into a gallop when cued for a trot or stopped cold when asked for a downward transition, I'd be trying to get rid of it too. If that WB *listens* to what you ask him for and does that (and nothing but that) then you should go with it. Do not let yourself get pushed into buying this other horse - that kind of action is dangerous! I am surprised that the horse's owner is still even trying to sell you on that horse after you got thrown and busted up your back.

The only really decent injury I've had was when I did an emergency dismount from a highly-athletic 16.2WB while he was cantering. Gave me a concussion, but otherwise I didn't even get a bruise.


----------



## MangoRoX87

I figured they couldn't give me any, they didn't want me to act loopy and not be able to tell if something serious was going on. But they could have atleast kept me over night, or given me something for the swelling. I have just a tiny knot on my head now (it was about a month ago) but there is still blood in my eye, but that is almost gone. I have a knot on my left arm as well, and it's shrunk just a little. It also ripped open my left pointer finger, and that's healed, but very painful to touch firmly amd sometimes I get random spasms of pain through my hand. I wish I still had my black eye, that way I could go to the Zombie Parade and not have to dress up! lol!

Wow jfisher, that doesn't sound like fun!!!!! It's been a while since I have literally fallen off...most of the time, it's just awkward sad attempts of dismounting! Lol!


----------



## danastark

Don't have any pictures of him but hubby was going for his first ride on his new TB mare. She was antsy after he mounted and started backing up and doing circles, then took off backwards across our road. She was going too fast and her hind legs got too far under her, she sat hard and her body flipped up over and onto him...... He couldn't remember anything from about 2 wks back for a few days.... don't know if he'll ever remember the actual incident. They kept in the hospital for 2 days. The saddle horn got his thigh and he has a bruise from his knee up his whole thigh...... all kind of lovely colors...... Amazing they didn't keep you, Mango!


----------



## MangoRoX87

danastark Dang!!! That sounds like it would hurt! Was it on gravel, pavement, what?


----------



## PaintLover17

In April I was warming my mare up before a lesson, just trotting slowly, when she randomly spooked. Stupid me wasn't paying attention and lost my reins and stirrups. I don't remember much, but I knew I was in trouble and did an emergency dismount. I ended up on all fours next to my mare when (I think. Don't actually remember) she turned and kicked me in the head. Luckily I was wearing a helmet! I got a concussion and nearly bit my tongue in half. I couldn't talk normly or eat for over a week! I barely remember that day or the next at all and had lots of memory problems over the following week. I was very stiff and sore for about a month! I was just upset I didn't get any big bruises to show off! =P
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## musicalmarie1

Oh wow! That looked like it hurt a lot! 

I don't have pictures, but in October of 2009 one of my mom's ponies walloped me in my shin. She wasn't kicking at me, but I got caught in the crossfire between her and another pony. I probably should have gone to the ER, but I didn't, just laid on the couch for a few hours. It swelled up to the size of a very large egg (same shape too). Then, over the next few weeks, as the swelling went down it bruised all the way down my leg to my foot. It stopped hurting, but it looked terrible (people at school kept asking to see it, just because you could see the hoof print). A year and a half later, there's till a dent and some discoloration in my leg. I don't think it will ever look normal again!

I hope your face doesn't suffer the same fate! But you look like you're recovering well, and it's a good lesson to all of us that even the horses we know and trust and love can have their moments!


----------



## Allison Finch

MangoRoX87 said:


> Okay, so I have to completely rewrite this because Horseforum doesn't think I am intelligent. And I probably just spelled that wrong, so they are probably right haha.
> 
> This is the thread to show off injuries you've gotten while riding, working, or just doing horse involved things. Show off your casts, shiners, scars, etc!
> I'll start off with mine.
> 
> I was shooing my two year old out of the barn, where he knows better than to be. I walked up to his shoulder, smacked him (it wasn't like some hard freaking slap, just a "move boy!" smack haha) and got out of his way so he could turn and get out. He had other plans, and nailed me right in the head. Thankfully I put my arms up and blocked some of it, but still got hit pretty hard. For a tiny horse, he can kick prrretty dang hard. I went to the ER, then came home two hours later with no pain meds or anything. The doctors must have wanted me to suffer.
> 
> This goes to show how easily we can let our guard down around horses and make stupid mistakes, not ever thinking twice about it.
> Here are pictures. The first one is from the night it happened, then the rest are pictures from the mornings and evenings of the preceding days. Don't laugh at the faces, I was keeping my spirit up while being locked in the house for like a week XD


 
I am SHOCKED that the ER released you without a cat scan and an overnight evaluation. A strike that bad on the TEMPLE can be a problem. There are major vascular structures there that can have hematoma problems. SHOCKED!! I think you are pretty lucky that nothing further happened. Did they even do any X-rays?


----------



## MangoRoX87

Paintlover- Thank goodness for that helmet! That could have been really bad!

musicalmarie1- My face and neck did that!! I had bruising all the way down my neck and chest about 5 days after the incident from it draining out of my eye. Blech!

Allison Finch- They did do a CAT scan, and an Xray on my hand (because I was flipping out over my hand. Screw my head, I care about my ability to grab things with my hardly ever used left hand!). What I thought was weird, they didn't clean the wound on my head or the gash on my finger until I asked them to. They said I had a contusion (actually they didn't tell me, I found out a week later when I looked at the paper work). The only medicine I got was from my eye doctor, he had to find a way to get my eye open and get my contact out. He gave me some antibiotic eye drops, you you better bet I used those puppies!!


----------



## Jumper4ever

I don't have any pictures but it was January of 2010 and i was out for a great ride in the middle of the corn fields about 2 miles away from my house when my tb gelding kicked out out of joy. i was in the wrong place at the wrong time. I had to sit in the snowy cornfield by myself for 45 minutes while my friend who isn't from around where i live rode to get help. i Knew my leg was broken. It turned out that i had a compound fracture and i had to go into surgery that night. I was layed up all winter but never took any meds to ease the pain. I rode with my leg in the cast once but wasn't quite comfortable. I got right back on and was riding as soon as i could about 5 months later. My leg is weak but healed.


----------



## wren

Ok, i'll play. Most of my horse related injuries have been invisible, or just show up as a bruise. So here are the only ones i have pics of. One is bloody.








This is what happens when your shod horse rears and lands on your booted foot on pavement. I was at a friend's barn tacking up, when a punk on a ride-on lawn mower buzzed by about 15 inches from Samson's butt. Of course he freaked out. In trying to get him to come back down he landed, skidded and the pulled across my foot. I knew something was wrong in my boot, but i also knew that we had come up for a photographer to take some pictures. when i got back to our barn and pulled off the boot this is what i found. He ended up pulling the entire toenail out. ew. Good news is that it grew back over the winter totally, and i got these pics out of still riding that day:






















Second one is a thigh bruise from a well landed kick. Thank god i have nice "womanly" thighs. I still have a dent in my leg from this one








I am just glad we are all still here to share these stories, i know not all horse accidents end so well


----------



## HorsesAreForever

dear lord O.O


----------



## faye

Most of my major injuries are ones that you cant see from the outside.I've had a badly damaged neck (It was suspected boken for over 8 hours because the swelling made the Xray go funny and it was a 2 hr drive to the nearest cat scanner), Ive had a few broken ribs etc.

My worst fall came when schooling a young event horse, he spooked and bolted. I dont actualy remember anything after that. Mum (whoo was watching) said he took off, attempted to jump a 6ft fence (to get out of the arena) at a flat gallop. Unsuprisingly he didnt make it, he breasted the top rail and summersaulted, coming down on top of me (i'd managed to stay with him untill this point apparently). All 600kg of him landed upside down on me, scrabbled around for a bit and then he stood on my head as he got up (thankfully I had a top of the range hat on).

I woke up in the ambulance strapped to a spinal board (those things are horrificly claustraphobic) and spent hours terrified about whether my neck was broken or not. I had 2 crushed discs in my lower spine and I had huge amounts of gravel rash on my right arm, they scrubbed the gravel and dirt out of my arm with a nail brush and because I had a concussion they couldnt give me any pain meds. I was out of hospital the same day but only because the hospitals where chronicly short of beds and my mum is an extremely experianced Intensive care nurse who was able to keep an eye on me

My arm got infected because they didnt manage to get all the crap out of it and I ended up having to have maggot therapy to get rid of the dead and infected tissue. I have photos of my arm after the maggots









I must be the only girl who purposefully leave the hair on her arms to get thick as I have got massive scarring on that arm.

Picture of my hat after the accident. 








it could pretty much be turned inside out, the button that is supposed to be on the top had been fired over 20ft away from where I landed and you can just see the outline of a hoof print in the velvet to the right of all the rips.

My hat litteraly saved my life that day, without it I would be Dead, no 2 ways about it. 

I wasnt jumping, I wasnt doing anything new, I was in the arena at this horses yard where he had been thousands of times before. He had never shown any inclination to do anything similar before and never has since. He had been used for the local RDA (Riding for the Disabled) group and I had just hopped on to give him a bit of a tune up.
I also knew one woman who was riding out on her elderly pony, it tripped, she fell, hit her head on a rock and died. She may have had a chance with a hat on
This is why I get so passionate about people wearing hats. Having seen the pain it puts relative through, I personaly am not so selfish that I would risk putting my loved ones through that pain simply because I didnt want hat hair.


----------



## Gidget

WOW!

Those are some nasty accidents!

Mango,you look sooo young! How old are you? You look to be 13-15 yrs and it's hard for me to picture a girl that young doing that but maybe you have good genes! I gasped when I say your pictures. 

Faye,I'm glad you are safe as well as everyone else!...Helmets save!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum

I've never had any serious injuries and never gotten any pics, but I've been stood on by my old gelding (all 900lbs of him), which almost fractured my foot. We were standing on brick pavers and I was wearing rather thin-soled riding boots. He moved to get comfortable, came down on my foot and then shifted all his weight to that leg (well, not ALL of it, but it sure felt like it!). My boots laced up the front (they were knee-high boots) and the doctor had to cut the lacings away, then actually cut my boot to get it off me. He said he was extremely surprised it wasn't broken after they did x-rays.

I was also thrown from a paint mare I used to ride for my grandma's neighbor. Only time I've ever been thrown from a horse. I did something she wasn't expecting and wasn't used to (smacked her HARD with a riding bat to get her to move because she would not move away from the fence...normally I'd just tap her) and she bucked. I did a perfect somersault over her head with the reins still in my hand and landed in front of her on my lower back and forearms. Scraped the crap out of my forearms, but I was 13 or 14 and was used to bumps and scrapes from playing soccer, so they didn't bother me (although they were bleeding). She froze for a few seconds after I landed like "What the heck?!" then jerked the reins out of my hand and trotted a few yards away. Didn't have any trouble catching her and would have gotten right back on, but I figured I should go rinse my arms off first. We were close to the barn (usually we rode way out in the fields since the lady owned 40 acres) and when I showed the lady what had happened, she completely freaked. She ended up telling her husband and he forbade me from riding their horses ever again (didn't want us suing them if I got injured, even though I admitted that what had happened was my fault and I knew not to do it again).

The worst injury I've gotten that was semi horse-related is my torn rotator cuff. I say "semi" horse-related because it didn't happen while I was on a horse or moving a horse. It happened when I was moving 12ft welded-steel stall panels for my friend. Each panel weighs around 130lbs (not including any dirt stuck to it) and I was doing the heavy work. We'd pick each panel up, I'd take the majority of the weight (because I'm bigger than my friend) and put the panel on my shoulders, then we'd walk it over to the fence where she'd set her end on the top of the fence. I'd then walk the panel over the fence and drop it down the other side, slip through the fence, and we'd pick it up again to put it on the flatbed trailer to haul it up to the barn. We did this about twelve times. The repetitive motion caused my rotator cuff to tear and caused a sprain in my AC joint (where your clavicle and shoulder blade meet). The sprain has since healed, but because I had state-funded insurance (was unemployed at the time), they refused to approve the MRI needed to determine the best course of treatment for the torn rotator cuff. So, for the past year and a half, I have dealt with the intense pain and limited range of motion caused by my injury. It makes my job extremely difficult (not impossible, but VERY painful at times) and makes it so that I have to use the lightest saddle possible on my horse because I can't lift any significant amount of weight (really nothing over 10-15lbs tops) above chest height.


----------



## LadyNeigh

Worst injury i've had is a broken thumb

urs looks a lot worse than mine!!


----------



## MangoRoX87

Haha I'm actually 17..I know I don't look it

wren- GOOD GOD! I've had that happened, and you better bet I wasn't in the mood to get on a horse right after! Dang! Way to cowgirl up, no joke!!!

Faye- Thank goodness you had on a helmet! Those things save lives, but I'm not one to argue about if people should or shouldn't wear a helmet. I don't, but there are millions of other ways that I could die from a horse that I could just simply not have protected myself from. The second you decide to get into horses, you have to realize, that this animal underneath you CAN kill you.


----------



## MySerenity

Wow, that's impressive! In a sad way it makes me feel better because I'm nursing bruised/broken ribs from a crappy fall last week. Who goes to the doctor for ribs anyways?! Not like they can do anything. All I can say is that sneezing and coughing are the worst! Best to you and your recovery though, love the positive attitude!


----------



## PintoTess

I have been kicked in the face lol  No pics though!


----------



## AislingxXx1234

Glad I found this as just last night I managed to hurt myself! 
I was trying to jump the new tire jump in the back feild on my crazy pony and he kept stopping and then taking off bucking. He ran out the feild with me so I rode back and got off to shut the gate. Now the stupid part, I let go of him and left him in the field as he normally stays for me, and went to the gate. He took off and ran by me, I turned to try and grab him and he sent a kick at me. Hit my left hip, and my elbow. Ouch. No pictures but image a tennis ball sized elbow, where no bones or anything are visible the way they normally are because it's so swollen. This is also the pony who I though broke my ankle, actaully a sprain, bruised/cracked my tail bone mulitple times, skinned my other elbow last year, still have the scar and hurt my knee. I should really start riding with a saddle and bridle or get a better pony (kidding Prize!) lol
It is definitly not funny to hit your funny bone. Especially when it gets kicked by a horse. And to think I didn't even fall off LOL


----------



## VT Trail Trotters

WOW the first was the worst so far. I fell off and my back cracked bad and that was it so no injury.


----------



## Mythilus

Gosh, I've had a heap of horse related injuries (my non-horsey father thinks I'm nuts to keep getting back on!), so here are my Top 5. No pictures though.

1. I get cramps in my right leg on long car trips as when I was 12, I tried to lead my pony across a creek, and he jumped it, I tripped, and he landed on the back on my thigh and severed the tendons.

2. One morning at the stables, a mare had fallen asleep with her head in the gate (one of those gates that is just like a metal square, not solid), and I called her and she didn't respond. So I went to open the gate and as I did, it woke her up and she freaked out, pulled back and smashed my fingers in between the gate and the wall. Two broken fingers. I will note I also worked 10 racehorses that morning before going to the doctor.

3. Riding a sweet little racing filly I had taken under my wing, we were cantering around the track and she had a minor spook at something and threw her head, whacking me in the jaw and leaving me with a broken tooth and jarred jaw.

4. Trying out a horse, and it wouldn't walk forward, it just jogged. So I nudged, then kicked, and after a good 10 mins of kicking, got a crop. Small tap, harder tap, whack, still nothing. So I gave her another good whack. She took a step forward, then BAM, reared and flipped over, smashing me into the round yard wall and dislocating my knee.

5. My sweet mare, who I knew was a kicker, got me a beauty a year or so back. She always threatened but had never kicked so when she threatened I would just give her a firm 'No!' or a smack. I decided to try and lunge her. Angel cut across the middle of our circle and double barrelled me, breaking my left arm and bruising my stomach (the organ not area), kidney and liver.


And I STILL work racehorses, STILL try out 'crazies' and STILL walk behind and lunge my mare. But, Angel hasn't kicked since that incident, so I reckon she knew she crossed the line. My horse crazy cousin who was there tried to help by walking up to Angel, smacking her and running for her life, haha. Then we went to hospital. Oh, and read my post called "Falling Off The Naughty Colt" for recent equine misadventures


----------



## Susan Crumrine

Well in 25 plus years, I have a broken right ankle, from dismounting into a hole in the ground I didnt see...
And I have a fractured tibula and fibula of my left leg. I have titanium rods and screws.
I have a bite scar, one on my thigh, ( I got bit while riding) 

I have a hernia where a stud horse reared over on me and the western saddle horn went into my sternum. It is loads of fun it bothers me if I bend over..

I galloped racehorses, and have popped many fingers, who knows how many are little fractures? LOL

Susan


----------



## Horselover165

Fell about 8 or 9 months ago nearly died.. , was galloping bareback on a horse I trusted I was having the time of my life when another careless stupid rider crashed into me it was NOT my fault. She was also galloping and she turned straight into ME she hit the right side of me and the horse i was on!!!! it was a *nasty* crash ! I don't understand how she didnt see me. I was thrown about 10 feet forward ! I flew like superman over the horses neck , hit the ground and rolled at the impact. I fell and because of adrenaline didn't know how hurt I was, it was a bad trainer, ( I NO LONGER RIDE THERE ) she didnt wanna make a "scene" infront of all parents, nobody called an ambulance , my best friend that I would ride with rushed me to emergency room Hospital ,my mother met me at the E.R. (She had been at home) As soon as i got there i had about 11 doctors nurses on me , i just remeber seeing a room full of doctors and the bright hospital light, it felt like a horrible dream. I was in pretty bad shape, it turns out I had a Broken Clavicle, Punctured & Collapsed Lung, Concussion, spinal chord was dislocated and a pretty messed up & bruised hip, it still hurts and cracks till this day. They told me if i hadn't made it in an hour to the E.R i wouldve suffocated and died.. :shock: Right away they did surgery on my lung, i had a chest tube ( a pneumothorax) was 14 years old when this happend it was about 3 months before my birthday. I spent a week in E.R Trauma Care. I finally got to go home in a arm sling, wheelchair and backbrace. My doctors and nurses and they even sent a pastor in, thats how bad my injury was, told me they were very worried because couldnt really breathe and I am very lucky to have recovered so fast. Luckily i saved myself from clavicle surgery its still a little off looking to this day but in about 3 years it'll be somewhat normal.  The second day I was in the E.R i asked my doctor when will I be able to ride again, they all laughed. 5 months after this I got back on a horse, I am now riding and competing again. I thank God for letting me recover so fast and giving me the chance to be back in the saddle. :happydance: 

The way a young person can recover from something like this is quite a miracle. I am very Lucky.  By the way I was wearing a helmet that day, I can't imagine what wouldv'e happened if I hadn't been wearing one. *PLEASE * wear a helmet guys ! I hope this accident shows people how thing can unexpetedly happen, even to great riders. I have been riding since i was about 5 or 6 years old and I never though something like this would happen to me.


----------



## DejaVu

Nothing that can be seen on the outside, but I have quite a bit of knee issues on my left leg.

My clumsy excuse of a QH, overreached, and went all the way down, landing on my left leg. No bad injuries to either of us thankfully, but three years later, the knee still has issues.


----------



## BarefootBugsy

My worst injury is breaking both my right tibula and fibula (snapped them both clean off) by half falling/half dismounting off one of my horses, landing on my feet on uneven ground... whoops!
There have also been a few smaller injuries, I still have discolouration of my foot almost a year after it was stood on. And I did something to my knee when I smashed it against a reinforced steel jump wing in a speed round, let's just say it hurt A LOT!


----------



## blue eyed pony

I was galloping Monty (towards home, my bad!) and I'm not sure if something scared him or something like that, but he would not stop, and he had just pulled up to a lovely quiet walk after a long gallop beforehand so he was being nice and responsive before then. I lost my balance, then lost my stirrups, and ended up coming off on very hard ground. I remember falling, I remember getting up and walking after Monty, thinking that it would be bad if he got to the road, and I remember realising that my arm was hurting and therefore probably broken. I do not remember the guy who found me, I do not remember the ride to the hospital. All I remember is arriving at the hospital in a stranger's car, and being given strong painkillers that the doctors thought made me loopy. I think it was the hit to the head, because I did hit very hard. I was totally out of it the whole rest of that day and couldn't go back to work for a week and a half afterwards. It was another few days before I could take the sling off and a few days again before Mum would let me ride again - and I was not allowed to jump for a month, or ride out for just as long. I still haven't jumped but that's because of my confidence, not physical injury. I think it's my confidence that was injured the worst.

Fractured humerus, bad concussion/minor head injury (my pupils were not the same size for a week afterwards), but I got off really light. People have been killed by less 'major' falls. ER told me not to bother replacing my helmet... I pulled out the lining the next day, intending to replace it anyway, and saw that it had a HUGE crack in the foam. I took a hammer to it the other week and it took all my strength to do any kind of visible damage with it... new visible damage anyway. That says a lot about how hard I hit. There was sand embedded in the cover, which was plastic (not an ugly white bubble though - it's gorgeous, silver-grey, got another one exactly the same and destroyed the old one).

I had had that helmet for 2 weeks when I came off. I bought it because I felt like the one I had been riding in didn't quite fit right. Lucky I bought it when I did. I firmly believe that that helmet saved my life - well worth the $150 I spent on it, plus the same again to replace it.

Edit; no photos... could scan or photograph the x-rays tomorrow, I guess, but they don't show much. It was only a really little fracture.


----------



## ThaiDye

Mango, your eye looked just like mine! lol I only have the early pix on my computer (I know I took more, but have to find them). I was going out for a ride & the saddle slipped as I was mounting, so I reached over her side to pull myself up. Well, she spooked & lurched & I went down & hit my head above my left eye. I must have laid there for several minutes before getting up & walking her back to the corral. I did go to ER & all was fine (no permanent damage). I called out from work & the response I got was, "OMG we have so much work to do!". Wow, thanks for caring.
I am currently recovering from my latest injury. I was letting my mare lick out the bucket of beet pulp I feed to an adjacent mare to build up her weight & noticed her ears go flat. Instead of verbally correcting her or moving away, I turned to look at what she was worried about & BANG! She bit me...right on the boob. LOL Sorry, no pix. (I took pix, but will not post). My chichi turned all purple, but I've been rubbing arnica on it & it is almost back to normal now.


----------



## legyield768

All these accidents sound terrible!
The worst horse injury was to my mom, she worked at a race track when she was 17-18 as an out-rider, and she was ponying a young 2 year old TB, when he bolted and her horse spooked. She got caught in one of her stirrups and the was trampled. She broke her jaw completely and had to major facial surgery and her jaw wired shut for quite awhile. They had to reconcruct her whole face. Even to do this day(shes 52[sorry mom hehe]) her jaw will still hurt sometimes.

My horsey injury was on my brand new horse Pie. I was riding him in the outdoor, on a nice day and he was feeling a lil fresh(so we did lots of trot work). I got him into a nice canter and he thought he should just run! So he took off and I did a emergency dismount and hurt my elbow and got a severely deep bone bruise on my knee. I was out of competeive swimming for about 3 weeks and riding for about 2, I just had to push thru the pain to ride Callie, didn't want all her muscle to go to waste!


----------



## Tianimalz

OUCH!!!! 
You guys are making me hurt just by looking at some of these!!!!
But here I got one to compete with. I got it years ago, first time galloping bareback, I lost my grip and slid right under the horse! Picture explains what happened. 




Yup! Nice little hoof print scar right on my back.

(ARG, srry pic is so big.)


----------



## JavaLover

I honestly haven't had too many horse-related injuries.. 

First one though, I was walking my horse down the barn isle when someone outside of the barn decided to be cool and rev up their dirtbike.. (noises like that scare the crap outta my horse) Needless to say, he reared up, landed on my toe and turned with his hoof still on my foot (this was on concrete and he was wearing shoes) After going to the hospital I discovered that my toe was broken, so they drilled a hole in my toenail to relieve the pressure (yuck)

Another time, I was walking a horse into a stall and he decided to be pushy and rushed in passed me and squished me against the door frame, and he wasn't a small horse! He broke my shoulder in the process. 

And just this past week, I was cantering a school horse around an outdoor arena beside a solid jump when another person riding a horse ran right into me and my horse moved over and I didn't have enough time to move back over and I caught my knee on the fence and flew backwards off of the horse.. a badly bruised knee, but I'm lucky nothing was broke!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Haha I've had so many over the years, thankfully usually only bruising and torn skin though. I've broken a couple of bones, nothing to to serious.

This was from falling right on my hip on rocks a couple years ago:









These were actually from riding Shay-las psycho mare Cinder when she bought her back - she bucks like a demon, and these are the bruises I got from my knees being slammed up into the swells of my Western saddle:

























This is not me on her, but this is basically what she did to ME to cause these bruises - Shay-las knees were calloused from years of this!
Winter Fun :: Talk and Bronc video by JustusBaby2005 - Photobucket

I don't even remember what this one was but it was horse related:









I have more somewhere but I have to hunt.


----------



## SeeingSpots

Hmmmmm I have fallen off 11 times in my life, and those were all from the first year and a half from riding and the only thing thats happened is soreness.


----------



## Royal Pine Buck

no pictures either...  but... i was riding Dillon out in the outdoor arena in the evening. we were having a pretty good ride ( we were still getting use to eachother and we were still butting heads) i was going to take him for one last canter around the arena before cooling down... (bad mistake)

hint: when you are having a good ride and then you are going to cool down but think...oh one last canter/trot or whatever around the arena. i am now 100% sure it is a bad idea...always lol it is like calling last run down the mountain when snowboarding (BAD LUCK!)

well he decided it was time to go in! (grain was hitting his bucket) and he took off and headed straigh for the gait and then made a sudden right and i slid off and the top of my head hit the fence post (WITH HELMET or i would be dead)

landed on my left arm in a funky way and then got my foot caught in the stirrup. thank god my horse stopped when i fell off!! he stood stock still!

my mom walked over calmly took his reins and helped me up.

i had a burning sensation in my arm, tearing eyes and i was sick to my stomach.

my mom told me to go in but i told her i had to at least sit on him. to let him know that i was going to get back on. when i put my foot in the stirrup and tried to place my hand on the pommel to help myself. the tendon in my arm BURNED. i finally got up and backed him like 20 steps. got off because i thought i might puke. I cooled him out, put him in his stall .and went off to the hospital. turns out i had a MILD cuncussion with a helmet!(it was cracked) and a sprained tendon in my arm. 
i was suppose to not ride for 2 weeks but i rode again in 4 days. my whole arm was black and blue.


----------



## hjracer

I haven't been seriously hurt personally, but recently some friends of mine have had some really bad luck. First, my friend got kicked in the leg. They have no idea why the horse kicked, they were just standing around looking at his legs after a ride and wham. Her lower leg was shattered and she needed nine pins put in. They kept her in the hospital for several days. Them, about three weeks later, her husband got on a young horse, something spooked him, and he started bucking. Since my friend wasn't totally in the saddle yet, he was thrown forward and he hit the back of the horses head with his head. The whole left side of his face was shattered. (Eye socket, cheekbone, jaw, the whole works.) He to had to spend around a week in the hospital. Then, his mother slipped a disk in her back. This family has definitely had there problems, and I am sop thankful that they are all okay and that we can help by taking on some of their horses until they recover.


----------



## Lonannuniel

Do large amounts of mosquito bites count as an injury? These were acquired on a trail ride through my back field-
*note to self, put bug spray on you, not just the horse*










Other than that, i have had no real horse injuries! besides a bite on the arm from a lesson horse when i was 7. I guess i should count my blessings, I'm sure my luck will run out one day!


----------



## blue eyed pony

Mum came off yesterday and must have landed awkward on her arm. She's still in hospital with a broken humerus, they were originally going to put a plate in but have decided not to.

Apparently she was bareback, the horse turned a corner and she didn't.

I found out from a family friend while I was at work - said friend came through my checkout and asked me whether I'd heard from Mum, and when I said I hadn't, she explained. It was real hard to get through the rest of the day. I worry way too much about everyone else.


----------



## pinkyshot

I put it on another post about wearing a helmet doing western events...I was out riding with a friend on her horse which I wasn't sure about well we decided to canter out in the desert and there was a big fence about ten feet tall the horse decided to go full gallop towards it I couldn't get him to slow or turn well last minute he turned one way I went the other and wasn't wearing a helmet and hit my head on a rock was out for about ten minutes and my friend was there when I woke we started walking back to the road I guess the horse went to some friends corrals they called my uncle and they were coming up on the road when we got there...I felt horrible so we went to the hospital makes I was ok..luckily I have a very hard head because I didn't have a concussion ..just scraped up the right side of my body and thats how I found out I was prego with my first son..lol..they ask are you prego I was like idk prob test just in case and they said yes you are I was like wow my husband almost fainted on the floor lol....I did feel really bad like my whole body hurt..I am very glad I was ok and I had a healthy baby months later lol..now I plan on getting a horse very soon after ten years of not riding..just getting all the stuff ready and I ordered me a helmet should be here any day...I also plan on getting my kids helmets too...I am also thinking of getting them chest protection lol...just want to have fun riding and be safe..learn my lesson that day of why you wear a helmet...and reading your story's makes me glad I ordered mine.


----------



## Legendary

faye said:


> Most of my major injuries are ones that you cant see from the outside.I've had a badly damaged neck (It was suspected boken for over 8 hours because the swelling made the Xray go funny and it was a 2 hr drive to the nearest cat scanner), Ive had a few broken ribs etc.
> 
> My worst fall came when schooling a young event horse, he spooked and bolted. I dont actualy remember anything after that. Mum (whoo was watching) said he took off, attempted to jump a 6ft fence (to get out of the arena) at a flat gallop. Unsuprisingly he didnt make it, he breasted the top rail and summersaulted, coming down on top of me (i'd managed to stay with him untill this point apparently). All 600kg of him landed upside down on me, scrabbled around for a bit and then he stood on my head as he got up (thankfully I had a top of the range hat on).
> 
> I woke up in the ambulance strapped to a spinal board (those things are horrificly claustraphobic) and spent hours terrified about whether my neck was broken or not. I had 2 crushed discs in my lower spine and I had huge amounts of gravel rash on my right arm, they scrubbed the gravel and dirt out of my arm with a nail brush and because I had a concussion they couldnt give me any pain meds. I was out of hospital the same day but only because the hospitals where chronicly short of beds and my mum is an extremely experianced Intensive care nurse who was able to keep an eye on me
> 
> My arm got infected because they didnt manage to get all the crap out of it and I ended up having to have maggot therapy to get rid of the dead and infected tissue. I have photos of my arm after the maggots
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must be the only girl who purposefully leave the hair on her arms to get thick as I have got massive scarring on that arm.
> 
> Picture of my hat after the accident.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it could pretty much be turned inside out, the button that is supposed to be on the top had been fired over 20ft away from where I landed and you can just see the outline of a hoof print in the velvet to the right of all the rips.
> 
> My hat litteraly saved my life that day, without it I would be Dead, no 2 ways about it.
> 
> I wasnt jumping, I wasnt doing anything new, I was in the arena at this horses yard where he had been thousands of times before. He had never shown any inclination to do anything similar before and never has since. He had been used for the local RDA (Riding for the Disabled) group and I had just hopped on to give him a bit of a tune up.
> I also knew one woman who was riding out on her elderly pony, it tripped, she fell, hit her head on a rock and died. She may have had a chance with a hat on
> This is why I get so passionate about people wearing hats. Having seen the pain it puts relative through, I personaly am not so selfish that I would risk putting my loved ones through that pain simply because I didnt want hat hair.


Thank goodness you were wearing that helmet. What brand of helmet is it?


----------



## faye

that one is a Champion helmet.
I also have a Charles own kids helmet


----------



## Legendary

faye said:


> that one is a Champion helmet.
> I also have a Charles own kids helmet


I'm definitely going to buy that brand of helmet.


----------



## ShinaKonga

I help out at a therapy riding place for disabled children. We were walking in a parade for the fourth of July, and the horse I was leading was being a butt because all the other horses were ahead of him. I found a gap in the parade and told another volunteer to take the kid off for a moment, I was going to run him up to catch up. (I didn't want the kid on while he was trotting his big bumpy QH trot. ;D)
In the middle of running him up, he stepped on my foot and cut me short. I fell to the side and slid my foot around, tearing apart my big toe and breaking two other toes in the process.


The other one had less of an audience. I was sitting up on a horse my friend was breaking- just being in the saddle, being led around on a trail ride. They wanted to let this mare jump with a person in the saddle- I said lets do it. I got dumped, to say the least.


----------



## Rachel1786

Before this week I had only been injured once(fallen off lots of times just never got hurt) The first time I was injured I was 20, it was 8/1/06 I was getting on my then horse Skip I was just about on, hovering above the saddle about to get my other stirrup when he bucked(common for him while riding, not while mounting) and I got the saddle horn in my lower ribs then I think he reared and I fell off flat on my back, never went to the hospital but I think I fractured a rib because it still hurts if i push on it.
Monday i was helping out at horse camp and we were going bareback relay races, I'm not very good bareback so I was just going to walk, warrior had other ideas and suddenly trotted off, before I even knew what had happened I was on the ground. I was sore on tuesday(landed on my butt then rolled a few times so my butt and shoulders hurt) but by Wednesday I was ready to ride again so after camp Alexa and I went to the neighbors really nice outdoor to ride(first time horses were over there) I was walking and trotting a bit and Bella was being really good, so when Alexa when to take a jump I decided to trot along the rail on the other side of the fence going the same direction as her. When Bella broke into the canter i let her(still getting used to her canter) it felt great although it was very leapy feeling, then as we started to get close to the fence and I tried to bring her down to a trot and she wouldn't slow down, so i started pulling back and nothing, i think at that point I said something(whoa, oh crap, something along those lines) So Alexa heard me and saw the whole thing, she said that she thought Bella was going to jump the fence but then kinda hopped to a stop, which caused me to loose my balance(and possibly my stirrups) then she turned right and I kept going straight. I don't really remember much but I remember knowing i was going to come off and trying to grab mane to keep myself from flying off. Then I was sliding on the ground watching the fence get closer to my face. I also remember my head hitting the ground and feeling the impact and thinking my helmet was really good because i knew i hit hard but it didn't hurt. I have a HUGE bruise on my butt(so I can't post pics lol) and I think I must have put my hands up to protect my head(instinct i guess lol, i had a helmet for that) because i noticed my finger was bleeding and hurt like crazy(not as bad as my butt tho) It's still swollen, hurts to touch and I still can't really move the tip, but no health insurance so no x-rays or dr.s lol. I also pulled a muscle in my neck when I fell(probably when my head hit the ground). So that is my worst fall so far lol...you might have already read about my last 2 falls since I posted here about both of them lol

I feel so lucky that it wasn't worse and that I have never been hurt as bad as some of you, some of you had some really nasty ones that made me cringe!


----------



## eowyn

Man! Those look like really nasty falls! Thank goodness you are all alive!


----------



## TheMadHatter

I don't have pics but I have stories!! Lol

The first time I ever fell off a horse, I landed on my left hip verrrry hard and then the impact flung me over onto my face. I couldn't walk right for over a month! I really think I bruised some bones.
Then (same horse, my appendix) tried to start a fight with my appy through the bars of my round pen (which was made out of pressure treated oak posts and stood 7ft high) and he was tied to it along with another horse. When he realized he was tied and couldn't get to my appy, he set back, slung his head and pulled that entire side of the round pin (lifted cemented posts out of the ground) and it landed on him and the other horse. My appy just looked at me like "man, he's a dumba$$!" Lol after I got my appy out of the round pin and out of the pasture, I went to get my appendix and other horse loose. Well, the appendix broke his lead and just trotted off to eat but the other horse was still stuck and terrified. I managed to calm him down and get him to step up to give me a little slack. He did, but as soon as I tried to unsnap his lead, he frailed and caught my pinky finger in between two of the posts, then, ran backwards with it, twisting my pinky as he did. O_O talk about painful! When I screamed though, he stopped and I was finally able to get him free. My appendix got called some baaaaaad names that day LOL and when he and my appy finally did meet, my appy matched right up to him, put his butt to my appendix's butt and frailed that little jerk with both back feet! Hahaha Joker thought he was top dog until Blue whooped that young gun butt of his! Blue still rules the roost 
My most recent one happened last summer, while I was showing the meanest filly ever to hit the ground. She marched ahead of me in a halter class and I pulled on her lead to make her back up a few steps (you had to stay at her shoulder because she'd spin and kick you if she got far enough ahead of you) and suddenly, she charged ahead of me, spun around to face me and reared, striking me in face with her front hoof. I hit the ground and she stood over me for a few seconds and I could tell she was thinking about stomping me. But, she turned tail and loped out of the arena, stopping the moment got to the green and started grazing. My hat had taken most of the blow, but I had a bruise on my right temple, every fingernail I had on my right hand had been torn off when she snatched the lead from me and I had some whiplash from my head hitting the ground so hard. This filly had never been abused a day in her life, everyone who had ever owned her, loved her to pieces (myself included, still do oddly enough) but she was worse than working with a stud. I sold her and she's changed homes 3 times due to her aggression and is still mean to this day. But maaan, she was a looker! A golden palomino with a long snow white mane and tail and a forelock that almost reached her nose. Well, they always said that Lucipher was the prettiest angel 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90

i've been known to be pretty careless as most younger riders are, i ride anything and everything from hopping on an unhandled donkey to swinging up bareback onto a 18-19h draft, most my injuries are just minor stuff from briars from riding in shorts and barefooted, i've had my feet stepped on while i wasn't wearing shoes hundreds of times, it never affects me, never any bledding or bruising, i've been bucked off a few times. i usually jump back up and go.

the first time iw as riding someone's dead broke kid horse (riiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiight) i had been riding for only a few months. i got on him and was trotting to catch up to the others and he tossed me over his head into a briar patch. i got back up and kept going.

the 2nd time i was being careless and loping my mustang bareback and in a halter and she was feeling a little frisky and tossed me off. i got up and got right back on and loped off.

the 3rd time i COMPLETELY blame myself. it was my new horse. it was 11 at night. and we rode to a nearby barn to grab a bag of corn to cook on the grill. the bag apparently spooked skip when he wanted to canter to catch up to the others and i let him. he went into bronco mode and the horn ended up hitting my forehead  and the bag of corn landed on me.. and it weighed like 10 pounds. other then that i had a couple of small scrapes on my legs. other then that one the worse horse related injury i have had was from riding in an english saddle without boots or half chaps! OUCH the leathers kept pinching my calves. and i was jumping and loping. hurt quite a bit.


----------



## Sunny

It was my fourteenth birthday, and of course all I wanted to do was ride, so my friend and I went to my relative's to ride their horses.
We were galloping along the barbed wire fence line when suddenly the leather holding the cinch D-ring broke. I did a backflip off the horse and landed right in the barbed wire fence. I was actually hanging in mid-air because my clothes we entangled in the wire. When I got up and looked myself over, I had three long gashed along my side gushing blood. They didn't require stitches, just lots of motionless weeks.

I just took a picture of my scars, over four years since the accident. Obviously, the one on the bottom took the longest to heal. It is still very raised.
It's really crappy quality since it's from my phone.

http://i832.photobucket.com/albums/zz248/TaylorRunyon/utf-8BSU1HMDA2MjctMjAxMTA4MDEtMDk1NC5qcGc.jpg
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## perfectcountrygirl

I've been riding sence I was pretty much a baby so I'm only gonna share a few of my injuries.

My first bad injury was when I was 10 I was loping bareback on my quarter horse mare and the tripped and I went flying over her head and I hit my right arm of the fence and broke my elbow.

Another time I think I was 13 because it was the first year I was dating my boyfriend. I was riding my barrel horse Betty at a rodeo and I lost both of my sturrips and she decided to start rodeo bucking around the 3rd barrel. I ended up falling off and hitting the barrel. I blacked out and kinda remember going to the hospital. I broke left my femur & bruised my hip. The ironic thing was my boyfriend was roping in the rodeo that day and dislocated his shoulder so we both ended up in the hospital together.

Then the most recent serious injury was when I was 15 and I was training a 4 year old tb to jump. So as I was going over a cross rail it desided to buck me into the jump standard which in result broke my right ankle and my tibia right below my knee.

I've had many falls besides those but they were just the ones with serious injuries! Lets hope I don't have anymore anytime soon sence my boyfriend is layed up and can't do anything for himself(he got in a motocross acident during a race on friday) sence he broke both of his legs, his pelvis, 3 ribs, and his right arm. And hurt his neck so he needs to wear a neck brace:/


----------



## Domino13011

Well 2 days ago was my first major horse accident. I was at a gymkhana and it was my first run of the day, and it was my first gymkhana on my new horse. She slipped around the second turn and fell all the way down, so I rolled off and then she stepped on my jaw when she was trying to get up. Nothing broken but my teeth were pretty messed up:lol: They had to push them back into place at the ER. I think it was more scary then it was painful.
I have pictures but I look gross so I'm not going to post them


----------



## Rachel1786

Rachel1786 said:


> Before this week I had only been injured once(fallen off lots of times just never got hurt) The first time I was injured I was 20, it was 8/1/06 I was getting on my then horse Skip I was just about on, hovering above the saddle about to get my other stirrup when he bucked(common for him while riding, not while mounting) and I got the saddle horn in my lower ribs then I think he reared and I fell off flat on my back, never went to the hospital but I think I fractured a rib because it still hurts if i push on it.
> Monday i was helping out at horse camp and we were going bareback relay races, I'm not very good bareback so I was just going to walk, warrior had other ideas and suddenly trotted off, before I even knew what had happened I was on the ground. I was sore on tuesday(landed on my butt then rolled a few times so my butt and shoulders hurt) but by Wednesday I was ready to ride again so after camp Alexa and I went to the neighbors really nice outdoor to ride(first time horses were over there) I was walking and trotting a bit and Bella was being really good, so when Alexa when to take a jump I decided to trot along the rail on the other side of the fence going the same direction as her. When Bella broke into the canter i let her(still getting used to her canter) it felt great although it was very leapy feeling, then as we started to get close to the fence and I tried to bring her down to a trot and she wouldn't slow down, so i started pulling back and nothing, i think at that point I said something(whoa, oh crap, something along those lines) So Alexa heard me and saw the whole thing, she said that she thought Bella was going to jump the fence but then kinda hopped to a stop, which caused me to loose my balance(and possibly my stirrups) then she turned right and I kept going straight. I don't really remember much but I remember knowing i was going to come off and trying to grab mane to keep myself from flying off. Then I was sliding on the ground watching the fence get closer to my face. I also remember my head hitting the ground and feeling the impact and thinking my helmet was really good because i knew i hit hard but it didn't hurt. I have a HUGE bruise on my butt(so I can't post pics lol) and I think I must have put my hands up to protect my head(instinct i guess lol, i had a helmet for that) because i noticed my finger was bleeding and hurt like crazy(not as bad as my butt tho) It's still swollen, hurts to touch and I still can't really move the tip, but no health insurance so no x-rays or dr.s lol. I also pulled a muscle in my neck when I fell(probably when my head hit the ground). So that is my worst fall so far lol...you might have already read about my last 2 falls since I posted here about both of them lol
> 
> I feel so lucky that it wasn't worse and that I have never been hurt as bad as some of you, some of you had some really nasty ones that made me cringe!


Here is my bruise from falling off Bella


----------



## Ferhoodled

Whoah, those are some nasty ones! It's funny that this thread is up right now, though...

I've never had any really serious horse-related injuries, but a few weeks ago was my worst so far. I very stupidly let a horse I was leading rush me through a gate. As I stepped onto the concrete, his (shod) hoof got me right on my big toe. The nail is now in the process of falling off. Not a pretty sight, ugh.

I'll be the first to admit it was my own fault, but that didn't make it hurt any less. It was too swollen to wear shoes for a week or so, and I'm lucky it wasn't broken.


----------



## Wheatermay

I know this is old, but I wanna share my battle scars too! LOL...

Miraclemarie1 the sternum break ouch! Ive had mine hairline cracked when me and my brother got out of hand wrestling, and it hurt bad for a long time!

I was being lead around earlier this summer on my mare. She was just staerted under saddle, but then we switched saddles... still not sure what that new saddle did to her, but she still snorts when she sees it, but she took off forward, my lead liner friend, kept her in a circle, but she turned tighter than expected and knocked her over, the saddle slipped and I went off the side. Well, I dont think she kicked me, but I think Ilanded on a rock....this is 4days later....

But one of the other bad ones is getting ur tailbone hurt!


----------



## phoenix

I've had lots of the minor bumps and bruises that everyone gets while being around horses. The 4 major ones i can remember are as follows:

- I was riding on the beach in the UK with some friends in like march i think. The pony i was on decided he was going to join the rodeo one day and decided to buck me down the beach. I stayed on for ages, even managed to tell my friend who was coming up next to me that i was fine until he twisted mid buck and i just lost it. I flew (thankfully) off to the right, somersaulted and landed on my back on the wet rock hard sand. I was winded, had what i suspect was a concussion and was sore as hell. Didn't go the hospital, the guide even switched horses with me and made me get back on after i'd rested for a few minutes.


-I stupidly got on my horse bareback and with no reins on day when my brother was visiting. my horse spooked at my brother and took off down the arena, he turned the corner and i didn't. I broke 2 fingers (on the hand i was holding his mane with) because i didn't let go of his hair and the hair snapped my fingers. I bruised up my knee pretty bad when i landed too.


- A few years ago i was in my horses stall late at night, i went to put his halter on. Usually he puts his head down and into the halter, makes it really easy for everyone bless him. That night he snapped his head up and the bony part of his nose caught me under the chin, my head snapped back and hit the wall. I ended up with a bump on the back of my head and a fractured jaw.


- Last September me and some friends trailered over to the local park for a nice quiet trail ride. My massively overweight horse managed to stomp on my foot while getting out of the trailer, i don't even know how to be honest. I ignored the pain and got on and rode like a good girl. When i got home i found my toes was completely black and the nail was all red, i didn't loose the nail but it bruised up really well. I took a photo about 5 minutes ago of what it looks like now, almost a year later. For ages it was half black half normal then this summer it finally started to grow again and i've been able to cut most of the black off. I tried to find a photo from when it happened but i guess i was too embarrassed to take one.









Please excuse my awful feet, i've broken all of my toes at least once.


----------



## newbhj

I'm cringing just looking at some of these. Ouch!
I feel very lucky now.
I've only had one injury that was horse related, and it wasn't nearly as bad.
I was riding a new pony that the farm had just gotten, and we cantered a bit and I got bucked off right into the fence, my shoulder hit the fence and BAM. Sprained it.
Mine is so minor comparatively.


----------



## Wheatermay

O, the toes might be right up there with the tailbone and sternum! LOL


----------



## lilkitty90

mine isn't as bad as some but it's basically road rash. buth over a giant rocks and gravel and dirt.

what happened was i was riding someone's horse for them. it was her first ride ever. i had ridden her in the round pen and she was PERFECT. so i took her for a trail ride following a bunch of horses. and she took everything in stride. the 4 foot deep creek, the mud and banks. hesitated on the first one and then trucked right along. so i turned on my little radio, to have some tunage lol. we came up on a house and there was a bench to the side that made her snort and spooked her. so i turned my radio off, and made sure i had good control of her. and all the horses stopped for a rest in that spot. there was a house about 100 feet up the road with a truck that was pulling out of our way so we could go by. something spooked spirit. not sure what but 1 minute we were standing and the next minute she was running and bucking, if i had of expected it i could have stayed on, rode many of bucking horses without comming off, but she was completely out of character. so i flew sideways and was riding on her side and she ran into another spooked horse and i was going to clmb onto his back (since that was my horse and i knew he would be ok with it) but he moved out of the way, next thing i know i am being drug about 40 foot by my stirrup, when i eventually fall out i had 3 horses running at me and i had to curl into the fetal position and dodge them. i did however get back on the horse and ride her for the next 4 hours and she was absolutely PERFECT. aside from not understanding to speed up. i rode with a leg that was swollen 3 time the size it was originally and bruised to hell. and tons of scrapes. but she did great. i didn't want the bad experience to ruin her trail riding

here was my riding her in the round pen








and my battle wounds. the one on my elbow the dr said it was worse then a skin graft so i have to keep it bandage so it would heal properly. this was done last sunday and today is saturday. and it still bleeds.










































this was about 20-30 mins after she bucked me off. i assume she felt really bad about it. because she was such a doll afterwards.










here she is playing in the water with the others. like i said she took everything in stride. so she is going to make a fantastic little horse.


----------



## gaelgirl

No pictures unfortunately, but here is my story.
I was out on a trial ride last saturday and I had my sister's phone in my pocket. I was almost back, because it was starting to get dark, and I realized the phone was gone, so I went back to look for it and I'd ride back on the roads, not the trails, because it was shorter.

I get to the end of the trail, and I didn't find it. I was about to get off, when Gambit spooked at something and took off back toward his pasture, I fell off, but somehow I still had a hold of the reins. I held on for awhile, hoping he would stop, but he didn't. He ran all the way back to his pasture, where my sister got him.

My left side was basically skinless from my hip bone, all the way back to my spine, and incredibly sore (still). Both my knees were bruised, my right hip had a smaller raspberry, and my right arm had an enormous bruise.


----------



## LadyNeigh

I was riding a race horse not long ago when it bolted down a 14% road then it fell and began rolling like kids down hills. We stopped at the bottom, got up and rode home. The race horse was a little bit shocked, but despite rolling down a hill with full tack and a rider on was fine. I was winded with a few scrapes and a bad back. The vet checked the horse over and he was fine. He then went and injured himself in the field.


----------



## LovinMyRy

This past January I was riding Ry in a field near the road to get him used to the sound of cars going by quickly. He was doing great until I we got sprayed by sludge from a truck. He bolted and I was totally unprepared for it. I Managed to stay on until he tensed and jumped the snowbank instead of taking the nicely plowed trail right next to said snowbank...I fell and managed to get up and get back on and do more work only once I took my boots off did I know I messed up my ankle. Completely tore 2 out of 3 ligaments. Didn't deter me tho I did groundwork on crutches and in a cast and was riding as soon as I was given a walking boot. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## RoxanneElizabeth

My horse spooked & panicked while tied to the hitching post, my head got in the way...12 stitches, all better!


----------



## Courtney

For all the years I’ve spent around horses, I’ve been very lucky. I haven’t ever been seriously injured. I think my most memorable injury was getting kicked in the face by a yearling stud colt. I was working at the racing stable and for some reason, this normally docile colt had a mini freak out. I was leading him at his shoulder and within a few seconds, he had spun himself around and managed to get one of his (unshod) hooves up high enough to nail me in the jaw. He gave me a split lip, a black eye and a very sore jaw. I didn’t break anything, but I did find out a few years later that the kick had managed to shift my jaw back 4mm, which led to difficulties eating and digesting. I wore braces for 11 months when I turned 21 and now my jaw is back where it should be.

When I was riding, I fell, no… slid… off a horse and managed to have my arm ran over. I was bruised from fingertip to shoulder for 3 months. As soon as my arm healed, I fell off this same horse and hit my head on a rock. Luckily, I was wearing a helmet and didn’t suffer any lasting damage, but I did get a slight concussion.

So far, Levee has only broken one toe and crushed my foot when he stepped on it. That was at the beginning of the month, and my foot still has a lovely round bruise on it. He has also caused sore muscles in my shoulder from a bad spook and a couple minor bruises when he got too exuberant with the grooming. He was lipping my hoodie and managed to pinch some skin. He lost his lipping privileges.

I know injuries come hand-in-hand with horses and I take all the necessary precautions to keep from getting horribly injured. I’m weird though; I kind of enjoy showing off my horse-related injuries. It’s kind of like a badge of honor for me, but also a reminder that I need to be careful.


----------



## .Delete.

I had a pony fall on me, i broke my leg right above my ankle. I was in a cast up to my hip for months. I couldnt ride for a year. Thats the worst injury i ever had.


----------



## my2geldings

Here is mine, my left write-which is now fuzed. Fell off while jumping. It required 9 surgeries and a lot of screws and plates(actually had more than that but they removed them.



This below is caused by riding. Pre-existing problem which eventually let to this because of riding.


----------



## dee

Ouch, Geldings! Makes my injury look awfully puny, but here goes!

These were from my little fall on 06/25/11. Don't know if it counts as a riding injury, since I actually fell trying to get back on my horse. She was an angel - never moved a muscle when the ground gave way on the ravine bank I was using as a makeshift mounting block.

















The cast is off my foot, now, but there is still some bruising evident on my toes, and even up underneath the toenails.

I tried to put my boot on this weekend, but it was still a no go. I was really dissapointed. It didn't hurt to try to put on the boot, but my foot was still WAY too swollen!


----------



## Sunny

Here is my latest.

I wish the camera picked up the discoloration better, but oh well.

Sunny stepped on my foot pretty good yesterday. At first my mom and I thought one of my toes was broken because it was so swollen that it looked disfigured. But thankfully it's just bruised.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## charrwhittxxx

ive been riding for 8 years and ive never had a bad fall, thats just good look as im such a dare devil its dangerous.
i was on the beach one time and my horse gets her bit under her tongue so i get off to change it and my mum on her horse said here ill do it and try's to undo her sidestrap, well my horse rears because shes head shy and pulls the bridle off so its hanging down still connected to her martyn gail, well i grab her stirrup thinking she wouldnt bolt and well, she did. she threw me into the air my thumb stuck in the stirrup leathers and she threw my right into the sea, head first. well i broke my thumb and she stopped about half way down the beach because i think she got a bit bored on her own, i put her bridle back on and rode her home. was pretty painful!


----------



## themacpack

Darn, I don't have pictures.
My worst was when I was in 3rd grade - that one resulted being sent to a hospital 150 miles from where we lived due to a cracked cheek bone that closed over nerves from my eye and caused major issues -- that was a fun two weeks.
I had a toenail that was deformed for YEARS, not kidding, it only completely cleared up w/in the last 10 years and it happened about 20 years ago)-I was wearing boots but had a horse that was specialized in stepping on your foot, pretending to be oblivious of the fact and then getting in a couple nice slow twist/smear of the hoof before FINALLY acknowledging that you were trying to get him to move his **** hoof -- that one deformed my nailbed..
Lastly, one I couldn't post a picture of if I wanted to, for decency's sake. A couple of months after we got Aero and brought her home she decided that she was tired of doing what I was asking and, before I could react, swung her head around, got a MOUTHFUL of my boob and BIT. She broke the skin, left a nasty bruise and swelling and I still have palpable scar tissue under the skin on that (should have seen the look on my doctor's face at my last yearly exam when she thought she felt a lump and I said, "Oh, don't worry, that's just a horse bite"


----------



## lubylol

Jeez those are some nasty injuries!

When I first started riding Cowboy, my mom was there to watch me tack up, and I tightened his girth, and he kicked out, I'm guessing to get a fly? Well anyways he kicked out and caught my mom in the thigh. She almost fell over because it hurt so bad. The picture was when it first happened, and about 2 days later it had gotten black and blue and the size of a paper plate! She also has a hard knot right where it happened to this day..and in the picture you can see the hoof print..lol

I usually go swimming with Cowboy, and I never wear shoes, which is pretty stupid, and we were walking in the water and I wasn't paying attention and he stepped right on my left foot  He also did that to my friend about a week before in the same spot lol. So now we have matching scars lol! In the pictures, it's the red spot below my big toe, not the white spot on the middle of my foot.

Then about 2 weeks ago I was jumping Cowboy, and he took a weird distance so I got left behind and lost my stirrup on the way down, then just fell.. I have a video of it, but only right before I fell.. :/ If you pause it right at the end, you can see where I lost my stirrup. -_- I have a picture of me after though, where I'm all dirty lol. I landed right on my tailbone and couldn't walk straight but I had to go get Cowboy. I got back on him and we jumped the jump perfectly haha 

**EDIT** So I just took those feet pictures, maybe 10 minutes ago..and Didn't really look at them..but omg there's a mosquito on my foot! ARGHHH!?!?!?!?! And lol @ my flip flop tan ^_^


----------

